
How the Pixel 2's security module delivers enterprise-grade security - watbe
https://www.blog.google/products/android-enterprise/how-pixel-2s-security-module-delivers-enterprise-grade-security/
======
mankash666
I still can't tell if the pixel 2 is encrypted by default, and neither can the
internet. [1]

This is disingenuous on Google's part, given how disk encryption has been
defacto on the iPhone for 5 years now.

Then there's the whole drastic performance degradation on Android whenever
disk encryption has been attempted. [2] this whole article is just PR -
encryption on Android is terrible by 2017 standards.

[1]: [http://bit.ly/2yCPkgR](http://bit.ly/2yCPkgR) [2]:
[http://bit.ly/2AGjVdZ](http://bit.ly/2AGjVdZ)

~~~
jasonvorhe
Android devices from Google had default encryption enabled since the launch of
the Nexus 6 and Nexus 9 in 2014.

~~~
mankash666
Please cite the source and clarify Pixel 2 is encrypted by default.

